# Google- Ban on Tegaserod, Gatifloxacine due to side-effects - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Ban on Tegaserod, Gatifloxacine due to side-effects**Times of India*Tegaserod is used in India for *irritable bowel syndrome* and chronic constipation. This drug, however,was banned globally after it showed a 10-fold increase in risk heart attacks and strokes. Dr Singh said "Gatifloxacine and Tegaserod will be withdrawn *...*India bans two drugs<nobr>Sify</nobr>Two drugs banned<nobr>The Hindu</nobr><nobr>*all 9 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

